# Taking Pictures under LED's



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

Has anyone figured out how to take pictures under LED's it seems like a daunting task as all of them turn out extremely blue, I tried white balance and post touch up corrections but somehow can't capture any usable photos that have more than just blue in the picture. 

I have taken photos previously with Halide/T5 lighting but now with the LED's being very specific with the light spectrum it seems like the Point and shoot cameras don't know how to balance. 

Has anyone had any luck with the point and shoots?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Im not an expert on taking pictures but I have a black lens cover that seen to difuse the blue.
Most of the time I ramp the whites and take the shot from the top and it works..I dont know if that helps


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Depends on the type of camera, higher end DSLR's will have enough of a white balance adjustment to compensate, point and shoots won't.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Try Photoshop?


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

you can also manually white balance your camera. have a look at your settings. you'll have to photograph something white in the water. its a bit of a pain but it makes a huge difference. major pain while diving, but I used to have to do it pretty often, depending on depth.


----------



## msobon (Dec 7, 2011)

50seven said:


> Try Photoshop?


Any type of post processing really doesnt do it as the image mostly contains the color blue, adjustments will just make the image white and washed out.

I'll post some pics to show.


----------



## darthvictor (Aug 16, 2011)

Try yellow color filter  thats how I did mine you see below.


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

If your photo shop program allows; try adjusting the blue-green saturation, as well as, the hue. This way you might be able to remove some of the blue. Another thing you can try, is adjusting the tint. This control should be located where the white balance adjustment is.

For portraits of people they have what looks like flash cards, they come in grey and white, you could use a piece of paper and pre-focus, then while holding the trigger half way aim at what you were wanting to photograph in the tank. 

I use Adobe Lightroom 3 and they have those controls, depending on what you are using, you can get a trial download from Adobe and see how you like it.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

i'm no expert, but here's my 2 cents. i've noticed this is a frequently asked question when trying to take pics of aquariums.

first thing is to get your camera to the best settings possible. if you are able to shoot in RAW it's easier to post process than a Jpeg. for white balance, take a pic on each setting, and find which one works best. it's not black/white, you may find that a white balance setting used for outdoor sunlight works best, or a tungston light, depending on what your camera has for settings.

second, take advantage of post processing. i use adobe bridge and photoshop (CS5). when you first open the pic a quick editor comes up and that's where you will do most of your processing. if you are using this, then you can just leave the camera on AWB (auto whtie balance) because you can change it here. i can't speak for other post processing programs because i haven't used them myself.

looks like this:










^on the right there, you can see a tab for white balance, you can choose "as shot" or daylight, clouady, tungston, floresent etc etc. pick the one that is the closest to what you are looking for.

then under the temprature slider, you pull it toward the right to pull the blue hue out of the pic. however much you want is up to you.

this is all i do for my pics, and they come out like this:



















keep in mind that i left that amount of blue in there, if i wanted it less, you would just slide the temp more to the yellow side. i shot these with my canon 1dmark2 and sigma fisheye lense and a 24-70 F2.8L; but for the white balance it can be done with a regular point and shoot.

hope this helps


----------

